# SGTP "Barn Raisin"



## Muddyfoots

Saturday, May 26, we will be having a work day to "raise the barn". We have all material needed to get most of the construction done.

We also need to clear two courses from where the timber was thinned. Bring your saw, your gloves and whatever you can to help out.

We understand this is short notice, but things have just come together this week, unexpectedly. Any help from the members will be appreciated. Should get started by 8:00 a.m.

I might even see if I can come up with something for lunch, if I know how many will be here. Let us know, please.

Dan and Donnie got a jump on us today.


----------



## Nicodemus

Takin` shape!


----------



## Muddyfoots

Nicodemus said:


> Takin` shape!



See ya Saturday..


----------



## Les Miles




----------



## Necedah

Great start to grand project


----------



## Al33

That's a great start! Wished I could be there to supervise but will be at the Appling shoot.


----------



## dutchman

Got it goin' on!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan

Planning on being there.


----------



## OconeeDan

WOW that is some major work there!


----------



## rapid fire

Hope y'all didn't dig those holes by hand.  Who's the man who put them in the holes?


----------



## Artmom

Many hands make light work! Plan to join us!!! This structure will be fantastic addition to the SGTP


----------



## turtlebug

Muddyfoots said:


> I might even see if I can come up with something for lunch.





Stew?


----------



## Muddyfoots

turtlebug said:


> Stew?



No. Just show up and have a turkey sandwich..


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

rapid fire said:


> Hope y'all didn't dig those holes by hand.  Who's the man who put them in the holes?



That's one Man you don't want to mess with


----------



## Muddyfoots

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> That's one Man you don't want to mess with



Ain't you got some carpenter skillz?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Muddyfoots said:


> Ain't you got some carpenter skillz?




I can read a tape.
Cordless drills and nail guns.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I can read a tape.
> Cordless drills and nail guns.



Ok, bring them.


----------



## dpoole

rapid fire said:


> Hope y'all didn't dig those holes by hand.  Who's the man who put them in the holes?



He is pictured standing by one of the poles and yes they were hand dug


----------



## pine nut

It has been amazing what willing folks can do!  Good on you and your club!


----------



## TNGIRL

Good Lord willing and the creek don't rise.....Jeff and I will be there Sat for work detail. We will have clippers, cutters, knives, saws, guns, tomahawks, snakes, Round-up to kill poison ivy!!!!!.....some other stuff too.......


----------



## dpoole

Dan worked yesterday He got the poles cut off and notched,got his scaffoling up,and picked up the lumber needed for the roof.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Just around the corner...


----------



## Barry Duggan

Muddyfoots said:


> Just around the corner...



Maybe for you, but it's a little further down the road for some of us.


----------



## TNGIRL

Barry Duggan said:


> Maybe for you, but it's a little further down the road for some of us.



oh yeh.....I'm coming from TN!!!!!!


----------



## RPM

Don't think I'll make it but where is this located?


----------



## dpoole

371 Poole Rd Ellaville Ga 31806


----------



## RPM

Thanks.
If my wife is well enough for me to go, I'll try to get myself out of bed and on the road. 
I've got a generator, still in the box, compressor, nailers, drills, saws, etc. to throw into the truck while sleeping and in the dark.
May need to stop and get blades for my saws on the way.
Think I wore them out the last time I used them.


----------



## Muddyfoots

RPM said:


> Thanks.
> If my wife is well enough for me to go, I'll try to get myself out of bed and on the road.
> I've got a generator, still in the box, compressor, nailers, drills, saws, etc. to throw into the truck while sleeping and in the dark.
> May need to stop and get blades for my saws on the way.
> Think I wore them out the last time I used them.



We do, now, have electricity. Also have compressor.

Hope to see you tomorrow.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Barry Duggan said:


> Maybe for you, but it's a little further down the road for some of us.



You were voted, by no vote, to be the roof man.

See ya soon.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Muddyfoots said:


> You were voted, by no vote, to be the roof man.
> 
> See ya soon.



Lucky me, but like D Poole said, the faster we get it on, the sooner we got shade.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Hot day...
Thanks to everyone that showed up. 
We'll do it again next Saturday.


----------



## Muddyfoots

And, if Barry had done a little somethin', we'd had metal on the roof..


----------



## Barry Duggan

Muddyfoots said:


> And, if Barry had done a little somethin', we'd had metal on the roof..



I did...I watched ya'll all day long. Pretty good for a fellow who was dehydrated long before he got there.

Oh yeah, I gossiped with all of the women too.


----------



## dutchman

Looks awesome! Y'all have got a good thing going.


----------



## dpoole

going to put some metal on the roof monday am.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Lookin good!


----------



## Muddyfoots

dpoole said:


> going to put some metal on the roof monday am.



And next Saturday we plan to construct the kitchen area.

Anyone wishing to help is more than welcome.


----------



## Artmom

*I wonder........................*

Who was the photographer?


----------



## Muddyfoots

Artmom said:


> Who was the photographer?



You did well.


----------



## dpoole

*miss sarah thanksfor the pictures !!!!!!*



Artmom said:


> Who was the photographer?



Great pictures SARAH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dpoole

Nick missed a photo opp ???  OH there was WORK involved


----------



## bam_bam

The shelter looks great! I wish very badly I could be there to help but work keeps getting in the way.


----------



## Necedah

Great looking structure  
Lota hard work going on.

Dave


----------



## Barry Duggan

Yep, the picher taker and samich maker did very well.


----------



## dpoole

The roof is on


----------



## 2wheelfoster

Looking good!


----------



## rapid fire

Good job folks.  Looks like y'all are already looking to extend it.


----------



## RPM

Nice work fellas!!!
I see you have the posts up for the kitchen as well.
All set for next Saturday.


----------



## Muddyfoots

RPM said:


> Nice work fellas!!!
> I see you have the posts up for the kitchen as well.
> All set for next Saturday.



Yes Sir. We set the poles Saturday afternoon.


----------



## dpoole

work day next sat Close in kitchen, work on clearing new course for targets and Get targets set for the  june shoot


----------



## Nicodemus

dpoole said:


> Nick missed a photo opp ???  OH there was WORK involved





I really wish I could have been there. Had other resposibilities that had to be taken care of.


----------



## Blueridge

You guys are something else.  was it hot down south?  Nice job.


----------



## TNGIRL

Had a great time on Sat getting the "barn" up.......man was it hot tho!!!! Sarah did a great job with pictures and lunch for us all!!!!! Harold and Muddy did a great job occasionally keeping me hydrated!
I have pictures myself....much of the same as Sarah's so won't reissue that air space BUT I did catch folks being folks..........this is how Barry worked OR he was dancing the macarana!
Sometimes you caught pretty maids all in a row!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL

And then sometimes you "catch" a mighty warrior about to head into battle to save a mighty warrior's arrow lost!!!!!!

"errrrr....does your arrow look like this one" says Dan!!

glad a snake wasn't in there!!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen

Blueridge said:


> You guys are something else.  was it hot down south?  Nice job.



Right at triple numbers; was a good breeze though.
A piece of shade, was not overrated a'toll.


----------



## turtlebug

Nicodemus said:


> I really wish I could have been there. Had other resposibilities that had to be taken care of.



It's okay, I toted a 2x4 on your behalf.  


It was HOT!!!! 


The skin on my arms has loosened up enough that I can type now.  

Had a blast guys. Wish we could've done more. Looks great.


----------



## TNGIRL

turtlebug said:


> It's okay, I toted a 2x4 on your behalf.
> 
> 
> It was HOT!!!!
> 
> 
> The skin on my arms has loosened up enough that I can type now.
> 
> Had a blast guys. Wish we could've done more. Looks great.



Leah, you were going from pink to red when you left, I'll bet you had a bad burn!!!!!  I know my face sure was burnt!! and my nose is peeling now!!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots

turtlebug said:


> It's okay, I toted a 2x4 on your behalf.
> 
> 
> It was HOT!!!!
> 
> 
> The skin on my arms has loosened up enough that I can type now.
> 
> Had a blast guys. Wish we could've done more. Looks great.




Awww...suck it up!


----------



## RPM

Muddy,
What are going to use to build/close in the kitchen?
Saw the trailor load of 2x's.  Figure they are going to play a part some how.

Don't think I'll make this one.  Trying to arrange a time and place to get the saw Jeff was kind enough to pick up after I left it down there.
May try to get it during the setup or at the shoot they're having this weekend.

Figured I'd end up leaving something behind.


----------



## Muddyfoots

RPM said:


> Muddy,
> What are going to use to build/close in the kitchen?
> Saw the trailor load of 2x's.  Figure they are going to play a part some how.
> 
> Don't think I'll make this one.  Trying to arrange a time and place to get the saw Jeff was kind enough to pick up after I left it down there.
> May try to get it during the setup or at the shoot they're having this weekend.
> 
> Figured I'd end up leaving something behind.



We're going to use the 1x's that were pictured. Plan for the flooring to be the same. We will have to haul a couple more loads for all of it.


----------



## RPM

Good luck tomorrow!!!
Hope all goes well and looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Dan cracked the whip today. Got a little done.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Surely was surprised Bob and Mrs Rebecca showed up. We were certainly glad you did!


----------



## Muddyfoots

A couple I missed.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave

Looks like your going to have a great setup to have many shoots in the future for all the folks in south GA. Dave


----------



## Artmom

*Productive day!*

These men have kept at it steadily, folks - in effort to ensure that we have a first-rate "primitive"  (oxymoron?) structure where we can prepare food, house targets, and gather for activities/events. As a by- stander and "picture taker"/gopher (go-for), I surely enjoy watching it all come together each Saturday. I hope you all will join us during future work days and regularly scheduled shoots whenever possible. We have made good use of salvaged/donated materials and supplies and it just keeps getting better. I am so proud of you ALL.  I can personally attest to the fact that everyone who appears in the photographs have given generously of their time and have come to truly "work" each Saturday. Way to go guys!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots

Artmom said:


> These men have kept at it steadily, folks - in effort to ensure that we have a first-rate "primitive"  (oxymoron?) structure where we can prepare food, house targets, and gather for activities/events. As a by- stander and "picture taker"/gopher (go-for), I surely enjoy watching it all come together each Saturday. I hope you all will join us during future work days and regularly scheduled shoots whenever possible. We have made good use of salvaged/donated materials and supplies and it just keeps getting better. I am so proud of you ALL.  I can personally attest to the fact that everyone who appears in the photographs have given generously of their time and have come to truly "work" each Saturday. Way to go guys!!!



Yeah, Barry even worked today...well, a little.


----------



## Dirty44Dan

Way to go, everyone.  Thanks for a great effort.  The building looks fantastic. 
Dan and Molly


----------



## Barry Duggan

TNGIRL said:


> this is how Barry worked OR he was dancing the macarana!





Muddyfoots said:


> Yeah, Barry even worked today...well, a little.



It sure ain't easy being me sometimes, but it sure is fun being amoungst good folks.


----------



## Al33

Looking REALLY nice folks!!!! Outstanding!! Looks like you all are ready to put up the weather vane and flag pole.

I think everyone of you that worked on this oughtta sign and date it somewhere in big bold permanent letters. 

The SGTPA Club has come a long way in a very short time. Congratulations!!


----------



## dpoole

Sarah/muddy good job with the pictures thanks. June shoot next sat yall come for a visit.


----------



## gurn

That sure is comin along nice. 

So from the pics it seems apparent that Barry was mostly sleepin er just cuttin up!!


----------



## longbowdave1

Great looking structure! You are really coming along on that project.


----------



## aiken

Building looks great,  I know your working hard, we just set our course up in April, alot of trail clearing.  I found out the hard way that poison oak don't have to have leaves to get you, I thought those we're just some whispy tree saplings while pulling by hand.


----------



## TNGIRL

OOOHHH!!! I hate poison ivy/oak!!!!!! I love hearing their tiny little screams as I spray RoundUp on them!!!!!BAHHHHHHWAHHHH!!!!

WOW....the kitchen looks great. I LOVE the angled flooring.....
And by the looks of it, Barrrry McDugggggan worked alot. He didn't feel good last time ya'll.....he's my buddy so I gotta pick on him (he picks on me too!!!)So with me and tbug absent with permission, he needed to stay busy!!!!!
Sarah!!!!!! I'm halfway thru the 2nd book...........
Jeff and I plan to be there EARLY Sat morning.....can't wait ya'll!!!! If it was cool, we'd camp and not have to drive back so late....but never sure on that!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan

TNGIRL said:


> :
> And by the looks of it, Barrrry McDugggggan worked alot. He didn't feel good last time ya'll.....he's my buddy so I gotta pick on him (he picks on me too!!!)So with me and tbug absent with permission, he needed to stay busy!!!!!



McDugggan can take it....bring it on.

Really didn't do anything. Just ran up a ladder, or sometime, when someone picked up a camera.


----------



## rapid fire

TNGIRL said:


> OOOHHH!!! I hate poison ivy/oak!!!!!! I love hearing their tiny little screams as I spray RoundUp on them!!!!!BAHHHHHHWAHHHH!!!!
> 
> WOW....the kitchen looks great. I LOVE the angled flooring.....
> And by the looks of it, Barrrry McDugggggan worked alot. He didn't feel good last time ya'll.....he's my buddy so I gotta pick on him (he picks on me too!!!)So with me and tbug absent with permission, he needed to stay busy!!!!!
> Sarah!!!!!! I'm halfway thru the 2nd book...........
> Jeff and I plan to be there EARLY Sat morning.....can't wait ya'll!!!! If it was cool, we'd camp and not have to drive back so late....but never sure on that!!!!!



Miss Tomi and Miss sarah, I caught that too.


----------



## TNGIRL

rapid fire said:


> Miss Tomi and Miss sarah, I caught that too.


----------



## rapid fire

TNGIRL said:


>



Don't you shrug me Anastasia.


----------



## TNGIRL

rapid fire said:


> Don't you shrug me Anastasia.


----------



## Muddyfoots

A couple of shots from Dan's great work this week.


----------



## dutchman

Looks extra good!


----------



## Nicodemus

Muddyfoots said:


> A couple of shots from Dan's great work this week.





That looks really good. I hope to see it Saturday, if I can.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Nicodemus said:


> That looks really good. I hope to see it Saturday, if I can.



It's really coming together.

Hope you can make it, Bro!


----------



## Barry Duggan

Muddyfoots said:


> A couple of shots from Dan's great work this week.



For Rent, small efficiency apartment with three truck garage.


----------



## Jake Allen

Sink?

Found one...only took one well placed arra to keep it from running off.

Actually, it belongs to my neighbor Sam, and he thinks this food prep area, aka Dan's hotel, would be a good home for it; if ya'll want it.

It even has the rack in front for bot..., I mean archery things.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Jake Allen said:


> Sink?
> Found one...only took one well place arra to keep it from running off.
> 
> Actually, it belongs to my neighbor Sam, and he thinks this food prep area, aka Dan's hotel, would be a good home for it; if ya'll want it.
> 
> It even has the rack in front for bot..., I mean archery things.



Good deal Jeff. After the water line is run and the sink is installed, we can list the place as a "dream vacation destination", with daily rates. That way we can run them out before the weekend rolls around.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Heck yeah!


----------



## TNGIRL

WHOOOOWEEE!!!! that is nice Jeff!!!! are you sure we can't tie it to the top of the silver bullet?????? That will shine up really fine!!!! Now I wonder who's gonna do the dishes??????


----------



## RPM

Hope that comes apart!
Might give you a little trouble getting it through a door.
Jeff, if you need help hauling it let me know.


----------



## Jake Allen

RPM said:


> Hope that comes apart!
> Might give you a little trouble getting it through a door.
> Jeff, if you need help hauling it let me know.



The rack will come off the front, with a little work. (rusty screws)
It was built to fit under a bar and it is pretty narrow.
Low though and will need to be on some blocks so normal folks can use the sinks.

Hauling? Help would be great. I know I will not be able to haul it down tomorrow. I will have a truck full of somewhat healthy. and tasty food stuffs; some of the Cheif's favorite
cullinary delights.


----------



## Barry Duggan

I overheard Muddy saying Tomi was the designated sink person, and no modification to the height would be necessary.


----------



## Jake Allen

Barry Duggan said:


> I overheard Muddy saying Tomi was the designated sink person, and no modification to the height would be necessary.



What would Brisco Darling say?

"You  jus had ta go an' do it".


----------



## Muddyfoots

Barry Duggan said:


> I overheard Muddy saying Tomi was the designated sink person, and no modification to the height would be necessary.


----------



## RPM

I was thinking it must be about the right height  for me so *MAKE SURE YOU PUT IT ON BLOCKS.*  Get it just right for someone else to use!

Jeff, if you want, I can run up to your place later today and we can through it in the back of my truck.  I could run it down sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs

That is looking GREAT, ya'll!!!  Awesome job!!!


----------



## Jake Allen

RPM said:


> I was thinking it must be about the right height  for me so *MAKE SURE YOU PUT IT ON BLOCKS.*  Get it just right for someone else to use!
> 
> Jeff, if you want, I can run up to your place later today and we can through it in the back of my truck.  I could run it down sometime tomorrow.



That is fine offer sir! I am sure much appreciated by the SGT crew, and all of us. 
pm on the way.
Thank you


----------



## TNGIRL

Barry Duggan said:


> I overheard Muddy saying Tomi was the designated sink person, and no modification to the height would be necessary.



stop being UGLY Barrrry McDuggggan!!!!! besides we're the same height!!!



Muddyfoots said:


>



stop aiding and abetting Barrryyy!!!!!



RPM said:


> I was thinking it must be about the right height  for me so *MAKE SURE YOU PUT IT ON BLOCKS.*  Get it just right for someone else to use!
> 
> Jeff, if you want, I can run up to your place later today and we can through it in the back of my truck.  I could run it down sometime tomorrow.



That would be totally AWESOME...thata way we can get the correct height set up while I am there!!!!!

This is a really great addition to the club....works out wonderfully!!!! Thank You good neighbor Sam!!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan

TNGIRL said:


> stop being UGLY Barrrry McDuggggan!!!!! besides we're the same height!!!



Not true, when wearing my brown hat, I am much taller than you.


----------



## Muddyfoots

We'll be at it again, this coming Saturday(6/16), adding more shade and goodies. Come join us if you want. We'll have a good time, if nothing else.


----------



## Jake Allen

The sink now resides in Schely County, in the "Food Preperation Area";
thanks to RPM Bob and Rebecca. 

Thanks for picking up and delivering the sink. It was a pleasure to have you and Rebecca come by Friday. 
I enjoyed walking you and Shamus thru the course, and giving  Shamus the opportunity to get good and wet in the creek.


----------



## RPM

Jake Allen said:


> The sink now resides in Schely County, in the "Food Preperation Area";
> thanks to RPM Bob and Rebecca.
> 
> Thanks for picking up and delivering the sink. It was a pleasure to have you and Rebecca come by Friday.
> I enjoyed walking you and Chamois thru the course, and giving  Chamois the opportunity to get good and wet in the creek.



It was our pleasure.  It's a nice ride down and we get to meet a great bunch of people. 

You've got a real nice place there and that is some setup you have for the shoot!!  Don't think people will want to miss that one.!!!  
My wife enjoyed talking to your Mom a visiting with your "little one" who stayed close by her side the whole time.

When Shamus got out of the truck he looked at me like I just let him loose in heaven!  He loves his water.  He needs a bath any way.

We're planning to come by on the 30th.
Will post what we're bring when we figure it out.


----------



## Muddyfoots

A little more done yesterday.


----------



## Al33

That is gonna be one HUGE bow rack.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Al33 said:


> That is gonna be one HUGE bow rack.



Might be bringing in some pole dancing big girls?


----------



## Muddyfoots

Barry Duggan said:


> Might be bringing in some pole dancing big girls?



Gonna put the roof on next Saturday and fish cookin afterwards.

Bring fish.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Muddyfoots said:


> Gonna put the roof on next Saturday and fish cookin afterwards.
> 
> Bring fish.



Good, thought the chief might have come off his healthy ways and placed an order, or something. You never know...


----------



## dpoole

a few more


----------



## Dennis

Nice


----------



## Muddyfoots

Al33 said:


> That is gonna be one HUGE bow rack.



Can we count on your bow being hung there in July?


----------



## RPM

Looking better all the time.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Gonna be alot done tomorrow.


----------



## Muddyfoots

A little warm today.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Warmer..


----------



## Artmom

Muddy, sweetheart, you always do a fine job of frying the fish, perfectly...and it's not fun to be the one who stands over the hot grease for nearly two hours...but yesterday's fish were EVEN MORE delicious than usual!!  I can't say we've ever had any that weren't mighty tasty...

SO GLAD to see Melissa and Chris yesterday - and also had the honor of finally meeting Roger's wife, Karen, finally!!! 

Carlene made certain the men received a fine lunch. They were certainly appreciative and no one did without!

The amount of progress the "regular crew" has made is truly surprising - considering that this has been done in such a short amount of time,...and on weekends...or when someone had spare time...and in 90 + degree heat, more often than not. The salvaged/donated items have been put to good use and are so greatly appreciated...stay tuned...with a few more highly productive work days...this structure in nearing completion!!!


----------



## dutchman

Who made Boudreux lay down with Harrel? LOL! Poor pooch...


----------



## dpoole

those that worked sat did a fine job again the fish sure were good  THANKS. That 14ft of extra shade they put on the west side of the shed made a world of difference late sat pm


----------



## RPM

Can't believe how much work you folks got done yesterday, especially in the heat! 


Boudreux looks like the heat got to him.
Harrel, were you taking Shamus' place bugging him?


----------



## bam_bam

The shed looks great. It was good to see the progress first hand. Good job to all those who has made this possible.


----------



## Al33

WOW!!!!!!!! That ain't no shed, looks more like a Sonic restaurant to me. Awesome job folks, can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## Necedah

Sure is looking good. I can't wait for the July shoot. Even if ya'll weren't having a shoot, I would come down just to sit in the shade of that fine building.

Dave


----------



## TNGIRL

Boy Howdy, it sure does look good ya'll!!!!!!!! That is gonna be an awesome year round all weather building for sure!!!! it'll be great for deer season too!!!! bet Anthony's fish was gooooooood!!! I miss seeing Chris, Melissa and Carlene!!!! Can't wait for some of you folks to get up to Jeff's on Sat (or Sunday toooo!!)


----------



## Muddyfoots

Dan and I worked about 3 1/2 hours today. Didn't take any pics, but got half the metal on remaining side. Worked on a few other things, too.

We'll, hopefully, be finishing up this coming Saturday. Can use all the help we can get (Barry Duggan), as we also have 3 courses to set for next weekend. Alot to do in a short period.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Muddyfoots said:


> Dan and I worked about 3 1/2 hours today. Didn't take any pics, but got half the metal on remaining side. Worked on a few other things, too.
> We'll, hopefully, be finishing up this coming Saturday. Can use all the help we can get (Barry Duggan), as we also have 3 courses to set for next weekend. Alot to do in a short period.



  I hear ya.


----------



## Muddyfoots

No "working" pics today. Forgot my camera. Didn't think about cell phone pics.

I did capture ONE pic of Duggan workin on cell phone. I'll post it tomorrow when we  get done with everything else.

Today, remaining roof line was finished, finished inside of kitchen, trimmed trees (Barry Duggan), cut grass, cleaned up, messed up, again. We'll clean up and finish up tomorrow, maybe. 

We want to thank anyone that has had a hand in this. It's been a alot of work, but we are almost there.


----------



## Artmom

Muddyfoots said:


> No "working" pics today. Forgot my camera. Didn't think about cell phone pics.
> 
> I did capture ONE pic of Duggan workin on cell phone. I'll post it tomorrow when we  get done with everything else.
> 
> Today, remaining roof line was finished, finished inside of kitchen, trimmed trees (Barry Duggan), cut grass, cleaned up, messed up, again. We'll clean up and finish up tomorrow, maybe.
> 
> We want to thank anyone that has had a hand in this. It's been a alot of work, but we are almost there.



Thank you, again to all the "regulars" who have worked so hard each Saturday despite the heat 
Can't wait for everyone to see the finished product!


----------



## Barry Duggan

Muddyfoots said:


> No "working" pics today. Forgot my camera. Didn't think about cell phone pics.
> 
> I did capture ONE pic of Duggan workin on cell phone. I'll post it tomorrow when we  get done with everything else.



U must have me confused with someone U never met before. I don't work on cell phones...I barely know how to use one.

Best part was Harold on the lawn mower...from a distance he looked just like Forest Gump goin' out thru there.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Work from Saturday and Sunday..


----------



## Muddyfoots

Few more..


----------



## TNGIRL

that looks awesome!!!!!!


----------



## gurn

Very nice!! I would help but it's ah long drive. Good as excuse as any I recon.


----------



## dutchman

Good looking meetin' place guys and gals!


----------



## Al33

Outstanding! Looks like it oughtta have a mail box.


----------



## Jake Allen

Amazing; looks like a resort.
Pooleville, USA!


----------



## 2wheelfoster

WOW! looks great!


----------



## Muddyfoots

New addition..


----------



## pine nut

Jeff beat me to it!  I was just scrolling down and the pictures flashed and I thought, "That looks like a resort!", and then I stopped on Jake Allen's message.  Yall got it goin' on!  
Poole's Resort Plantation!  That is just fantastic.


----------



## RPM

Muddy, love the "New addition".
Don't let anyone hook that thing up and take it for a ride!
GREAT JOB FOLKS!!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots

RPM said:


> Muddy, love the "New addition".
> Don't let anyone hook that thing up and take it for a ride!
> GREAT JOB FOLKS!!!!!



Bob, we're just waiting on Dennis and Roger to fill 'er up.


----------



## Dennis

Can you cook fish on that thang?


----------



## Muddyfoots

Dennis said:


> Can you cook fish on that thang?



Not recommended. But you can prove it.


----------



## Nicodemus

Muddy can cook fish.


----------



## Dennis

Getting fish is easy but red meat i have a hard time with!


----------



## dpoole

Dennis said:


> Getting fish is easy but red meat i have a hard time with!



you do work at public grocery they do sell red meat


----------



## Barry Duggan

Dennis said:


> Getting fish is easy but red meat i have a hard time with!





dpoole said:


> you do work at public grocery they do sell red meat



He might be employed by Publix, but not in a working capacity, per say.


----------



## Jake Allen

Barry Duggan said:


> He might be employed by Publix, but not in a working capacity, per say.



Tough crowd....


----------



## Dennis

my friends


----------



## dutchman

Gotta have a target...it was just your turn, I guess, Dennis...


----------

